# Adopted---Elberton, GA-Poor Ruby!Elbert County Animal Control



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ruby*

So very sad for Ruby!
I haven't heard from any rescues I emld.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for Ruby.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Petfinder says Ruby was adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ruby*

Thank God!! I was so worried about Ruby.
I emld. so many rescues for her and since I hadn't heard back, I feared the worst!!


----------

